# 18650 Charger for 4 Batteries 1A Each?



## 3liminate (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi Fam.

Just wondering what other 18650 chargers are out there that charge 4 batteries at 1A at the same time? (ie 4000mah total output or more)

I currently only know of the Soshine SC-1 Max v3 which is great.

Thanks!


----------



## ven (Jul 21, 2016)

There are a few capable chargers , for a well priced do it all, check the opus bt c3100v2.2 or bt c3400(pretty much the same just different model numbers). 

1a across 4 bays, 1.5/2a on bays 1+4 and also charges nimh cells.


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 21, 2016)

Legend! Looks awesome. Thanks heaps bro


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2016)

ven has it right. I'm always looking for the next best 4x18650 @1A charger. Nothing beats the Opus IMO. I would like a smaller one, but still want a voltage readout. It always comes back to the Opus for me. Plus it does NiMH, nut I rarely use them anymore.

You can also do a fast charge at 1500mA or 2000mA in bays 1 & 4 on the Opus when you're in a hurry. Great charger!

I like that Soshine SC-1 Max v3 too. I've had my eye on that for a more compact option, nice to keep in the car maybe.

Edit: I just saw the Soshine H4. That will do 4 @ 1A, and it has a nice screen. But HKJ's review didn't sell me on it. Again, back to the Opus!


----------



## tatasal (Jul 21, 2016)

markr6 said:


> ven has it right. I'm always looking for the next best 4x18650 @1A charger. Nothing beats the Opus IMO. I would like a smaller one, but still want a voltage readout. It always comes back to the Opus for me. Plus it does NiMH, nut I rarely use them anymore.
> 
> You can also do a fast charge at 1500mA or 2000mA in bays 1 & 4 on the Opus when you're in a hurry. Great charger!
> 
> ...



+ 1 to the Opus. Nothing, not even the hyped-up, bug-full, much more expensive, MC3000, (which I also have) can beat it, hands-down a lot better, IMO.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 21, 2016)

tatasal said:


> + 1 to the Opus.



Oh but the fan is sooo loud for my sensitive little ears :mecry:

I got tired of hearing that in some reviews. It must have been early models, because mine is about as loud as a laptop fan. I don't really notice it at all.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 21, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Oh but the fan is sooo loud for my sensitive little ears :mecry:
> 
> I got tired of hearing that in some reviews. It must have been early models, because mine is about as loud as a laptop fan. I don't really notice it at all.



Yes, the earlier models had many complaints of fan noise, especially to people who never owned a fan-cooled hobby charger, but are used to using a dead-silent fan-less charger.

In my case, before I got my Opus chargers, I was already used to fan noise from my iCharger, having I think a three-stage fan. You should listen to it cooling the charger discharging up to 7 amps!

The current Opus fan are much less obtrusive, much like the stock fans in your PC.


----------



## MAD777 (Jul 21, 2016)

My favorite is LiitoKala Engineer 500. I have 3 of them. Very flexible. Will charge all sizes of lithium ions. You can set different amperage charge on each bay.

It's also an analyzer & will measure your battery's actual capacity.


----------



## Timothybil (Jul 21, 2016)

It only does two cells at a time, not four, but the Xtar VP2 will charge at 1 amp (also 0.5 and 0.25 switch selectable). I normally use the VC4, but got the VP2 for charging my 10440 lights, since 0.5 A into a 350 mAh cell is not really recommended.


----------



## sidecross (Jul 21, 2016)

Timothybil said:


> It only does two cells at a time, not four, but the Xtar VP2 will charge at 1 amp (also 0.5 and 0.25 switch selectable). I normally use the VC4, but got the VP2 for charging my 10440 lights, since 0.5 A into a 350 mAh cell is not really recommended.


+1

XTAR VP2 also has a switch (3.2V, 3.6V, and 3.8V) for charging to 4.35 volts. I have multiple chargers, but if I was to have only one or advise which which charger would be a good choice I would choose a XTAR VP2. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestions! Really want a charger that can do 4 at 1 amp same time. So so far the Opus looks like the best

EDIT: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Opus BT-C3100 V2.1 UK.html

This review states that it has pulsing charge current rather than constant, which isn't the greatest.
Thoughts?


----------



## tatasal (Jul 21, 2016)

3liminate said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Really want a charger that can do 4 at 1 amp same time. So so far the Opus looks like the best
> 
> EDIT: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Opus BT-C3100 V2.1 UK.html
> 
> ...



This might help: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378775301008205

The effects of a pulse charging technique on charge–discharge behavior and cycling characteristics of commercial lithium-ion batteries were investigated by comparison with the conventional direct current (dc) charging. The impedance spectra and cycling voltammograms of Li-ion batteries cycled by both protocols have been measured. The individual electrodes in the batteries have also been examined using XRD and SEM.* The results show that pulse charging is helpful in eliminating concentration polarization, increasing the power transfer rate, and lowering charge time by removing the need for constant voltage charging in the conventional protocol. Pulse charging interrupts dc charging with short relaxation periods and short discharge pulses during charging, and also improves the active material utilization giving the battery higher discharge capacity and longer cycle life. Impedance measurements show that the magnitude of the interfacial resistance of the batteries cycled both by pulse charging and dc charging is small*. However, at the same number of cycles, the interfacial resistance of the pulse charged battery is larger than that of dc charged. The batteries after 300 cycles charged by pulse charging show higher peak currents during both forward and reverse scans indicating higher reversibility of the electrodes. XRD and SEM studies of the individual electrodes indicate that pulse charging maintains the stability of the LiCoO2​ cathode better than dc charging and inhibits the increase in the thickness of the passive film on the anode during cycling.


----------



## blah9 (Jul 21, 2016)

Interesting stuff guys. Thanks for all the info! I may be purchasing a new charger one of these days now haha.


----------



## HKJ (Jul 21, 2016)

tatasal said:


> This might help: http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0378775301008205
> 
> The effects of a pulse charging technique on charge–discharge behavior and cycling characteristics of commercial lithium-ion batteries were investigated by comparison with the conventional direct current (dc) charging. The impedance spectra and cycling voltammograms of Li-ion batteries cycled by both protocols have been measured. The individual electrodes in the batteries have also been examined using XRD and SEM.* The results show that pulse charging is helpful in eliminating concentration polarization, increasing the power transfer rate, and lowering charge time by removing the need for constant voltage charging in the conventional protocol. Pulse charging interrupts dc charging with short relaxation periods and **short discharge pulses** during charging, and also improves the active material utilization giving the battery higher discharge capacity and longer cycle life. Impedance measurements show that the magnitude of the interfacial resistance of the batteries cycled both by pulse charging and dc charging is small*. However, at the same number of cycles, the interfacial resistance of the pulse charged battery is larger than that of dc charged. The batteries after 300 cycles charged by pulse charging show higher peak currents during both forward and reverse scans indicating higher reversibility of the electrodes. XRD and SEM studies of the individual electrodes indicate that pulse charging maintains the stability of the LiCoO2​ cathode better than dc charging and inhibits the increase in the thickness of the passive film on the anode during cycling.




This is the same as some researchers says pulse charge does to NiMH, but other researchers says they cannot reproduce it (There is money in a superior and patented charge method).

And it has nothing to do with the charger we uses, they do not use that type of pulse charge scheme, but only uses regular pwm.


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 22, 2016)

Very interesting. So looks like it's not bad after all


----------



## markr6 (Jul 22, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> My favorite is LiitoKala Engineer 500. I have 3 of them. Very flexible. Will charge all sizes of lithium ions. You can set different amperage charge on each bay.
> 
> It's also an analyzer & will measure your battery's actual capacity.



I forgot about that one. Looks like a nice (and smaller?) alternative to the Opus 3100. Actually, NO! After checking, the Opus is shorter.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 22, 2016)

The Fenix ARE-C2 charger can charge 4x1000mA.

For more charging power like 4x3000mA you'll need something bigger than the Opus v2.2


----------



## ven (Jul 22, 2016)

3liminate said:


> Very interesting. So looks like it's not bad after all




Would not have recommended it if it was bad:nana: since i have had mine its been left powered on 24/7 and used for up to 16hrs a day................constant...........sometimes longer I have many many chargers, vp1/vp2/vp4/sp1/used to have a vc4 (and not impressed in several ways so its gifted), AWT and nitecore off the top of my head! The opus is used by far the most at home(vp1 is one of my work chargers and is a very good charger).

For not much over $30 and a bit of a wait, gearbest is where i got mine from but the EU warehouse so took a week...................


----------



## ven (Jul 22, 2016)

xtar xp4 panzer is another good charger that can do 4x 1a, however the loss of a V readout hurts me


----------



## swan (Jul 22, 2016)

The LiitoKala Engineer Lii 500 is a very good reliable charger that charges 4 x cells at 1 amp. it comes in at a good price point and does not seem to have any problems like dead bays, broken springs or pulse charging - highly recommended.


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 22, 2016)

ven said:


> Would not have recommended it if it was bad:nana: since i have had mine its been left powered on 24/7 and used for up to 16hrs a day................constant...........sometimes longer I have many many chargers, vp1/vp2/vp4/sp1/used to have a vc4 (and not impressed in several ways so its gifted), AWT and nitecore off the top of my head! The opus is used by far the most at home(vp1 is one of my work chargers and is a very good charger).
> 
> For not much over $30 and a bit of a wait, gearbest is where i got mine from but the EU warehouse so took a week...................



Haha true that  Yah the Opus is looking like the best option


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 22, 2016)

swan said:


> The LiitoKala Engineer Lii 500 is a very good reliable charger that charges 4 x cells at 1 amp. it comes in at a good price point and does not seem to have any problems like dead bays, broken springs or pulse charging - highly recommended.



Looks very good! Hard decisions


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 22, 2016)

Looks like its between the Opus BT-C3100 V2.2 and LiitoKala Engineer 500


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 22, 2016)

Just got this email from Henrik from lygte-info.dk.

'Hey.


The best charger is SkyRC MC3000, but it is also the most expensive one and a bit complicated to use.

Many people like the Opus BT-C3100, it is not a perfect charge, but it does the job, all the extra function makes it a bit complicated to use, but it is much easier than the MC3000.

Next candidate is LiitoKala Lii-500, it is easy to use and can also do 4x1A

And as last possibility the Skilhunt M4D.

My preferred priority list is: MC3000, Lii-500, M4D, C3100 for charging, but I do like getting some analyzing function and then the C3100 moves before the M4D.

I am forgetting another charger for many batteries: The Enova Gyr Falcon All-88, it is only a charger. It can handle just about any round cell and charge with up to 1A on 8 channels. For just charging this would probably be my favorite, it requires that you read the manual (or my review) to find the shortcuts or it requires too many key presses. I believe it is one of the better designed charger, but sadly the designed vent on vacation after doing the body and before doing the display  (The display looks way to complicated)


Best regards'


----------



## seery (Jul 22, 2016)

Another great option would be a pair of XTAR VP2's.


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 22, 2016)

seery said:


> Another great option would be a pair of XTAR VP2's.



True, but for that cost I could get the SkyRC MC3000


----------



## seery (Jul 23, 2016)

3liminate said:


> True, but for that cost I could get the SkyRC MC3000



My bad. I was thinking the SkyRC MC3000 ran about ~$100.00(USD). 

Whereas the XTAR VP2 is ~$28.00(USD).


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 24, 2016)

seery said:


> My bad. I was thinking the SkyRC MC3000 ran about ~$100.00(USD).
> 
> Whereas the XTAR VP2 is ~$28.00(USD).



Ah in the US it's cheap! THis side of the world a VP2 is $45 and MC3000 about $100


----------



## stephenk (Jul 24, 2016)

+1 on the Liitokala Lii-500.


----------



## CuriousOne (Jul 24, 2016)

Big +10 on hobby charger + charging cradle. Any current, any number of cells, balanced charging - what can be better?


----------



## light-wolff (Jul 24, 2016)

OPUS BT-C1000


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 24, 2016)

Puled the trigger on the Liitokala Lii-500.


----------



## kreisl (Jul 24, 2016)

perfect, i have it too


----------



## 3liminate (Jul 24, 2016)

kreisl said:


> perfect, i have it too



Sweet, Looks like a beast


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 25, 2016)

Ive almost pulled the trigger on the Opus so many times only to come back here and read about some finicky issue with it and that an updated version is coming out. Updated version comes out something is finicky with that one as well. Another updated version comes out etc....

Studying up on hobby chargers....


----------



## ven (Jul 25, 2016)

I have a few hobby chargers and yes for 3s or 6s lipo etc great, and that's what I use the, for, Rc cells. IMHO it's not user friendly for 18650, I don't need up to 6a+ charging on 18650 cells it's a ball ache, lots of cables to set up. To leave out for convenience is not convenient in itself. Decent charger which is dedicated for 18650 etc cells is far better IMO. The hobby charger stays stored away, takes up too much room for a start, so it comes out when it's play time! 
Chargers, cables and kids just don't go in my house :laughing: 

The opus BT c3100 v2.2 or 3400 is a cracking charger, been issue free for many many months of continuous use......by that I do mean continuous use, not 2hrs a day, maybe 16hrs or more at times......every day.....every week...every month. It has put my fantastic vp1 and vp2 ,vp4 in storage until I need more than 4 bays. Digital read out unlike the 500, for me no readout is straight away a killer......I like the convenience and having another means to read voltage. Only gripe is a noisy fan now and then.....hardly a big deal.

Thats me, many differ, but hobby chargers is over kill and inconvenient for me, not only that, many hobby chargers are cheap Chinese junk, copies of better known brands that are still cheap Chinese.......just more expensive cheap Chinese...again IMO be right or wrong in some eyes. There are some fantastic chargers out there, why pay crazy amounts for what a $30 charger can do. Then you need more cradles for mor cells.....spaghetti junction!

I just like my chargers dedicated for that chemistry, granted hobby chargers cover most if not all . Each to their own I guess......I have all, all I will say is the hobby charger is away, the opus is in use. 

Reg the the opus and the confusing models, the BT c3100 v2.1 had niggles, then updated to v2.2 and I have no niggles at all. Someone thought to save confusion to invent a v3400 for this update. This is the same as the v2.2 .......now a newer update which does not discharge the cell as deep.....I will stick with my v2.2 thanks. 

Wp6 II,vp1,vp2,vp4,vc4,i4,sp1,AWT,xp4 panzer are what I have off the top of my head, opus every day for the 4 cells, nimh support, refresh etc modes........and value with up to 2a rate and 0.2a lowest. Pretty much has it all covered...

ps- on iPad, apologies for any wrong words !


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 25, 2016)

ven you just sold me an Opus. Now the 2.2 and 3400 are the same thing right? Why would they come out with a version that does not discharge as deep? Is there a retailer you recommend?


----------



## mcnair55 (Jul 25, 2016)

I followed the advice of Ven and bought the Opus,great product.


----------



## Offgridled (Jul 25, 2016)

Ven knows his stuff that's for sure. Buying one too


----------



## blah9 (Jul 25, 2016)

Same haha


----------



## ven (Jul 26, 2016)

Geeez no pressure now then :laughing: 

Afaik CC it was just rebadged so to speak to avoid confusion when some minor upgrades were done, all it seemed to do was cause more confusion . I forget the exact source of this info but do remember reading something similar else where too. 
I have the v2.2, there is a later one which when used to test /refresh etc , it discharges to 3v instead of 2.8v (figures off top of my head so might not be exact, main bit is it does not take the cell V as low, might be in the opus review thread for the v2.1). All it does is effect the mah reading , it will be less on the later version due to the higher V it takes it down to. No big deal as never 100% accurate anyway and to be used as a guide. 

What I like is the V read out on all 4 bays, if I want to charge a 26650,14500,10440 and an AA nimh ....I can! All set to different rates on each bay. From 0.2a to 1a rates when using 4 bays, just using 1+4 then up to 2a which is great for 26650 cells or even the fast charge of an 18650 INR cell!


----------



## ven (Jul 26, 2016)

Regarding the discharge not being as deep, iirc it is to do with PCB's tripping on some
cells. Don't have the exact details so again off the top of my head. Never been an issue for me tbh .....


----------



## markr6 (Jul 26, 2016)

Like ven said, the 3400 was just renamed for a specific U.S. dealer on Amazon or Ebay, I forget which. The 3100 v2.*2* is the same thing.


----------



## tatasal (Jul 26, 2016)

markr6 said:


> Like ven said, the 3400 was just renamed for a specific U.S. dealer on Amazon or Ebay, I forget which. The 3100 v2.*2* is the same thing.



The dealer you are referring to is Rdana.

I own the v2.0, 2.1 and 2.2 versions. They are basically the same, except the 2.0 was showing inflated CHARGE figures, and according to Henry Xu, the Opus' chief engineer, a resistor was added, that fault was gone in the v2.1, and the v2.2 some more features were added like a quieter fan, press “display“button for 5s can turn on back light permanently, press another 5s to resume normal 30s time out off function, refresh mode show “discharge” capacity instead of “charge” capacity, and yes, the 3400 is just a re-badged version of the_* tried-and-proven, trouble-free 3100*_, requested by Rdana for USA market.


----------



## Capolini (Jul 26, 2016)

As mentioned the *FENIX ARE-C2* which I like very much. 

Also the *EFEST LUC V4 *which I am NOT fond of because it takes about an hour longer than my Fenix,,,,,,,,but much more so than that it never gives a FULL charge! It will have a termination charge b/w 4.13 and 4.16 regardless of the battery!:thumbsdow Others may not mind this but I do,,,,,,I rarely use this charger!


----------



## bearcats45 (Jul 28, 2016)

Anyone know where I can get a car charger cord for the Opus c3100? I don't think it comes with one.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 29, 2016)

bearcats45 said:


> Anyone know where I can get a car charger cord for the Opus c3100? I don't think it comes with one.



I'm thinking it is a standard 5.5 x 2.1mm power cord you should be able to get them all over the place.
I have the smaller single cell version (BT-C100) and it uses that size cord and I even bought an inline switch for mine as the display backlight doesn't have the "OFF" function on it. I tried a normal 12vdc power cord on it and it fits and I'm sure the pinout is the same (+ middle pin).


----------



## Collins (Aug 19, 2016)

3liminate said:


> Just got this email from Henrik from lygte-info.dk.
> 
> 'Hey.
> 
> ...



Is the fan in the SkyRC MC3000 quiet? i.e. if it is sitting across the bedroom, do you not notice it? I was looking at the Opus, but decided not to because I read the fan was loud. And I figure would be annoying since it would be kept in a bedroom probably charging through the night.

I'll be using 18650 batteries and have been looking at a top of the line charger with fancy features. Like fully discharging the battery and charging it back up so you know how much charge is actually in the battery. Also would like a restore feature so you can try and restore failing or fully drained batteries. etc. 

4 bay minimum.


----------



## Collins (Aug 19, 2016)

tatasal said:


> + 1 to the Opus. Nothing, not even the hyped-up, bug-full, much more expensive, MC3000, (which I also have) can beat it, hands-down a lot better, IMO.



What top of the line 18650 charger would you recommend that DOESN'T have a fan?

I'd be putting the charger at the other end of the beadroom and don't want any noise as it would be charging through the night. Though I'd want extra features like being able to discharge and charge a battery to find out what is actually in there, and being able to recondition failing or discharged batteries.

Thanks


----------



## MAD777 (Aug 19, 2016)

Collins, you want the LiitoKala Lii 500. I have 3 of them. It does everything on your wish list.


----------



## Collins (Aug 19, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> Collins, you want the LiitoKala Lii 500. I have 3 of them. It does everything on your wish list.



Is that a cheap China charger? I looked around and it looks like it's on the cheap side compared to others like Xtar or Nitecore.


----------



## akhyar (Aug 19, 2016)

Collins said:


> Is that a cheap China charger? I looked around and it looks like it's on the cheap side compared to others like Xtar or Nitecore.



It's a good quality analysing charger, rivalling the Opus BT C3100.
Afaik, Xtar and NC don't have any analysing chargers in the market yet.


----------



## mklp29 (Aug 20, 2016)

3liminate said:


> Hi Fam.
> 
> Just wondering what other 18650 chargers are out there that charge 4 batteries at 1A at the same time? (ie 4000mah total output or more)
> 
> ...



i have the fenix ARE-c2 so far it wooks pretty good has display and shows current v


----------



## Fuhgetaboudit (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone have any input using the Efest 6 Blu6 LUC Charger? It can charge 4 batteries at 1 amp and has this new App for your Android or Apple IOS Phone.
http://


----------



## HKJ (Sep 4, 2016)

I did write a bit about it: http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Efest LUC Blu6 OLED UK.html


----------



## MAD777 (Sep 5, 2016)

I just received and tested this baby after finding it in one of HKJ's reviews! GyrFalcon 8-bay which can charge all 8 bays at 1 amp simultaneously! Worked like a charm!


----------



## apagogeas (Sep 5, 2016)

One more vote for LiitoKala Engineer 500. 4-5 months of daily usage (charging 18650 vaping batteries), no issues at all. It can also charge NiMH (C&D size with the adapters used for MC9000) with true CC plus the capacity report ability! For the price, it is unbeatable.


----------



## markr6 (Sep 6, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> I just received and tested this baby after finding it in one of HKJ's reviews! GyrFalcon 8-bay which can charge all 8 bays at 1 amp simultaneously! Worked like a charm!



LOL! Man, look at that thing! Straight out of the 1980s. As long as it works, though.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 6, 2016)

markr6 said:


> LOL! Man, look at that thing! Straight out of the 1980s. As long as it works, though.




Compared to many other chargers it looks much better, but that is difficult to see on a top view.


----------



## MAD777 (Sep 6, 2016)

HKJ said:


> Compared to many other chargers it looks much better, but that is difficult to see on a top view.


Here's the only other picture I took. This thing averaged less than one inch tall.


----------



## Prototype3a (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm considering going all 26650 with my lights so, I suppose I'm looking for a multislot charger that can do ~2A per slot? Also, silent operation is important as my battery charger lives in the living room.


----------



## AndreaW (Sep 21, 2016)

MAD777 said:


> I just received and tested this baby after finding it in one of HKJ's reviews! GyrFalcon 8-bay which can charge all 8 bays at 1 amp simultaneously! Worked like a charm!



Do you have to set the battery type for each bay to get the correct charge voltage?


----------



## etc (Feb 12, 2017)

Which one of these will charge both Li-ion 18650 and also Eneloop AA? and maybe even NiMH C cells , which are less essential.

Opus BT-C3100 

LiitoKala Engineer Lii-500

Any other pros/cons?


----------



## ven (Feb 12, 2017)

Both with etc, take your pick.............I have the opus and like it a lot, great charger/work horse with up to 2a on bay 1+4 if/when required.


----------



## etc (Feb 13, 2017)

I think I will go with Opus then.


----------



## ven (Feb 13, 2017)

Imho you can't go wrong etc , even right now if it packed in I would buy another! Nothing for the price can match it, or not what I know of anyway.


----------



## tatasal (Feb 13, 2017)

etc said:


> I think I will go with Opus then.



It's an excellent decision. Once you have it, you will be glad you chose it.


----------



## Kueh (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been using the Soshine H4 and haven't had any problems except that larger cells need to be held in place or they will dislodge. The 8 bay charger looks interesting.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 14, 2017)

+1 on opus. Love this charger..



photo hosting


----------



## Repsol600rr (Feb 14, 2017)

Prototype3a said:


> I'm considering going all 26650 with my lights so, I suppose I'm looking for a multislot charger that can do ~2A per slot? Also, silent operation is important as my battery charger lives in the living room.


It's not 4 cell but perhaps the xtar sv2 might work for you. 2 26650s at 2a which would be the same as the bt-c3100 and has no fan so completely silent. I love my 3100 but sometimes the fan does get a bit annoying so I use my vc4 as well. I'm rarely in a hurry.


----------



## Climb14er (Feb 14, 2017)

Fired up the Opus C3400 v3.1 for four new LG HG2 INR 3000 mah batteries at 1amp charge rate beginning at 3.58 on the batteries.

The Opus did a phenomenal job charging all four in three hours. Fan came on lightly till half way then it got quiet and the charge successfully terminated.

Highly recommended.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Feb 15, 2017)

3liminate said:


> Hi Fam.
> 
> Just wondering what other 18650 chargers are out there that charge 4 batteries at 1A at the same time? (ie 4000mah total output or more)
> 
> ...



Hello! in SHOT 2017, Nitecore presented the SC4, which basically can charge up to 3A and has a selection of 2A,1A,0.5A,0.3A in the current settings. These are four individual bays, however unfortunately, they presented only a prototype. If you would like to get one now with the same 3A and 2A, 1A, 0.5A selection, you could get the 2-bay Nitecore SC2. It can charge a Panasonic 18650 from complete depletion (2.9v), to full charge in under 2 hours. The fantastic thing about this is that compared to other 1A chargers, charging cells at 2A doesn't even make the cells hot during the charging process. Sure there are ultimate chargers out there like the MC3000, VP4 Dragon and others but those can only go up to 2A. The SC2 may not have fancy displays/function and analyzer sh*t but in real world application, 98% of the time you wont use those fancy stuff.


----------



## maukka (Feb 15, 2017)

MC3000 does 3A though. On every bay.


----------



## hahoo (Feb 18, 2017)

maukka said:


> MC3000 does 3A though. On every bay.




yep, and does it well.....


----------

